# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  สายนำสัญญาณ RG8 (มือหนึ่ง)

## vvv

สายนำสัญญาณวิทยุสื่อสารคุณภาพสูง ยี่ห้อ TSL แท้ รุ่นRG-8A/U ม้วน 50 เมตร ดยใช้ทองแดง 100% เป็นแกนนำสัญญาณอย่างดี คุณภาพสูง
ราคา.3,500.-
โทร.088-782-5273

----------

